# Big Elk! Buddy just posted this on youtube...



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't know the details, or if he posts here, but this is a video of the recovery.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Buddy just posted this on youtube...*

Very cool. Love the excitement of the hunter.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Buddy just posted this on youtube...*

How much more fun can it get? Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Buddy just posted this on youtube...*

What a great video. I could feel that guy's joy all the way from here.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats freakin awesome!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool video and great bull, congrats!


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

You really can feel his excitement! (It's contageous) That is awesome! Thanks for sharing. 

HunterDavid


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats really cool! love the excitement!!! that made me cheer for him!! wahoo!!! high 5's all the way around!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like when he says "he's mature bull!?" like he's looking for confirmation from everyone else around. I hope this wasn't a LE hunt. Great bull but small for any LE unit and a lifetime of waiting.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool video.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I like when he says "he's mature bull!?" like he's looking for confirmation from everyone else around. I hope this wasn't a LE hunt. Great bull but small for any LE unit and a lifetime of waiting.


 :roll:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I like when he says "he's mature bull!?" like he's looking for confirmation from everyone else around. I hope this wasn't a LE hunt. Great bull but small for any LE unit and a lifetime of waiting.


Great Bull!!! Its not always about a score sheet!!!


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Stuckduck, I'm with you! Too many people get hung up on numbers these days. He was super stoked about a great bull, and he is the only one that it should matter to anyway. Great job on a great bull, and an awsome video to have to remember the "moment" with.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you kidding me, that is freaking awesome! Any big bull is a trophy!


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I like when he says "he's mature bull!?" like he's looking for confirmation from everyone else around. I hope this wasn't a LE hunt. Great bull but small for any LE unit and a lifetime of waiting.


LE or not i know many people that would be extremely happy with a bull like that. Limited entry areas are fit for the hunter to have a better opportunity to harvest a bull, granted most the time its a better opportunity for a big bull but that doesn't mean anything to some people. Hunting is what you yourself makes it out to be, and in this case the hunter is overwhelmed with excitement and it is something he will never forget. I love seeing stuff like this, shows that some people still have the passion and excitement for the hunt itself. Great video and great bull for the hunter. Congrats!


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I like when he says "he's mature bull!?" like he's looking for confirmation from everyone else around. I hope this wasn't a LE hunt. Great bull but small for any LE unit and a lifetime of waiting.


 :roll: Dude, in case you missed it. This was the biggest bull in the world to this guy! What a jackass :roll:

Great bull no matter where it was shot. congrats


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, all I'm saying is some people wait 10-15 years for one of these tags. Yeah it doesn't have to be the biggest bull on the mountain but it's nice to kill a 6-9 year old bull. There are guys that kill bigger bulls every single year on any bull areas. So wouldn't you hope for something a little better in a LE area? I sure would. I've been putting in since I was 14 and still have yet to draw. I'm hoping when that day comes I get a chance at a great bull. I don't think there is any reason to call me a "jackass" for that.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

thats an awsome bull! Congrats to the hunter


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Great Bull - 

He did seem, and rightfully so, very excited. The "mature bull" question seemed a little out of place, as his enthusiasm suggested it needed no confirmation from friends. But maybe they were a couple miles back and his buddies said they would only help him pack it out if it was a mature bull.

Regardless job well done!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Hey guys, all I'm saying is some people wait 10-15 years for one of these tags. Yeah it doesn't have to be the biggest bull on the mountain but it's nice to kill a 6-9 year old bull. There are guys that kill bigger bulls every single year on any bull areas. So wouldn't you hope for something a little better in a LE area? I sure would. I've been putting in since I was 14 and still have yet to draw. I'm hoping when that day comes I get a chance at a great bull. I don't think there is any reason to call me a "jackass" for that.


you just dont get it! some folks are happy with what they shoot! why cant you let it go at that? why does this guy or any other guy have to shoot the biggest in the state to get any satisfaction?? hunting to many folks is not what the tape measure reads! for once in your young life try to be happy for someone who got out and had a grand time doing what he loves to do. why so critical??


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Hey guys, all I'm saying is some people wait 10-15 years for one of these tags. Yeah it doesn't have to be the biggest bull on the mountain but it's nice to kill a 6-9 year old bull. There are guys that kill bigger bulls every single year on any bull areas. So wouldn't you hope for something a little better in a LE area? I sure would. I've been putting in since I was 14 and still have yet to draw. I'm hoping when that day comes I get a chance at a great bull. I don't think there is any reason to call me a "jackass" for that.


You must not be familiar with the elk plan. There are exactly ZERO units managed for 9 year old bulls. Many units like the Wasatch are managed for 5.5-6 year old bulls and the majority of elk units are managed for less than 6 year old bulls. Can you imagine how long it would take for hunters to draw if we managed to your standards?

Just like on general hunts there are always monsters that hit the ground. Moreso on LE hunts but the concept is the same. But every hunter should not expect that heading out....it is after all called hunting, not shopping.

You may want to look at your expectations or you could be setting yourself up for disappointment. Here is the age class of bulls we manage for:

Categories since 2008

3-4 years old (3 units)
4-5 years old (4 units)
5-6 years old (18 units)
6-7 years old (6 units)

Categories starting in 2010

4.5-5 years old (8 units)
5.5-6 years old (13 units)
6.5-7 years old (4 units)
7.5-8 years old (6 units)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I love how worked up guys on here get! haha, gives me a great many laughs!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, I know this guy. He's my neighbor. Great bull, Brock. That is an awesome video.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome video! I think anytime a hunter can be that excited it doesn't matter what size the animal is. ESPECIALLY on a LE hunt and after a lifetime of waiting. If you've got to have a specific number on the score sheet then you're bound to be dissapointed a good majority of the time. 

Great bull, especially with a bow!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I love how worked up guys on here get! haha, gives me a great many laughs!


Bottom line is many LE elk units are managed for more opportunity and some are managed for bigger trophies. Not all LE units are created equal. Doing your homework will tell you how each unit is managed and what the reasonable expectation is on that unit.

I think many, as would I if I were the hunter in this case, take exception to saying that the bull in this thread is a disappointment. Especially with a bow. Many of us have seen this line of thinking limit opportunity more and more. It's an epidemic and a big problem in Utah.

You probably think your comments were benign and harmless but this line of thinking is the very thing some of us are literally battling at the core of our game management in Utah. So perhaps we may be worked up a bit....but with good reason. If some had their way that think the same way you do hunting elk in Utah would be less than a once in a lifetime opportunity in Utah. It would be a $250k hunt and if you don't have the cash you'd be playing the lottery and have a 50%, or less, chance of drawing in your lifetime. I'm not talking supply vs demand either, that's a separate issue.

I'm not attacking you but rather asking you to look at the bigger picture and ask yourself if you really understand what you are saying.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I do understand what you are saying. I also think there is no changes coming anytime soon in this state, in fact I know it's only going to get worse. I'm hoping once I graduate to have the opportunity to move to a state with a more reasonable hunting situation such as Montana, Colorado, Idaho, etc. 

I agree I do not like the way Utah's system is managed. I also do not think Utah state cares at all about what the normal citizens think on this subject. It's all about money. Since the DWR is one of the few branches that bring in money for the state they have to squeeze it for every bit it's got. I'd rather have a system where the state isn't able to make a profit off of wildlife but instead put it back into the wildlife program. Some states actually accomplish this. Since they have the ability to fund other projects or pay off state debts with DWR money that isn't going to happen here. 

I know the chances of killing a large bull are few and far between what I was saying is it happens. There are guys every year who kill trophy sized elk on our general hunts. So if I have to wait a life time to hunt on a LE unit then it dang well better be managed to the point I can take a nice bull. Obviously older bulls are being killed on multiple units otherwise you wouldn't have average ages of 8.3, 8.1, etc. I'm not saying this guys bull wasn't a trophy either to him it was and that is great. I just thought his tone and the way he said it was a mature bull was laughable. Well I've said my peace and think this is all just silly. Nothings getting changed here anytime soon. We will all just keep on griping about the system they will do what they want. Just like dividing up the archery hunt next year. No archery hunter wants this. But they will do it anyways!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

As a point of information for you the division isn't making these decisions, the Wildlife Board is. It is a board of 7 people. There are professional lobbiests that are backed from big money "contributors" that are attending every meeting and lobbying for thier interests. The "average" Joe isn't attending these meetings in very big numbers (5 people show up) even though public comment is taken and listened to and not being heard partly because they either don't know the process in Utah and don't show up or simply think they won't be heard and can't make a difference so they don't bother.

There is a large ground swell going on right now to counter act this made up of "average" sporstmen (check my signature) and we can make a difference. But people have to get involved. If thousands of sportsmen speak up they will be heard and the Wildlife Board will not ignore us. The key is to get involved in some way, and I don't mean by writing a check either. I disagree that we can't make a difference. Call me ingorant, naive, or diluted but I really believe we can.


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

I am stoked for him what a great group of guys. Man am I ready to get going on mine.


----------



## josefat1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've told the DWR several times via surveys that I am for limiting opportunity by cutting the general any bull tags. I would pay more and wait longer for a better bull hunting experience and hunt cows and spikes while waiting for my opportunity to hunt big bulls. Even more so with limited entry tags.


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

sweet congrats


----------

